# Escambia River Columbus Day Trip



## river_roach

The flatheads of the Escambia River had a bad Columbus Day.

I don't know how many pounds of fish a 124 quart cooler can hold but I will tell you this, it is a lot. My poor hands are torn up from cleaning fish. We filled the cooler and had several in the floor of the boat. It was like every other hook had a fish on it. When the trotline comes up and all you can see is bubbles coming up to mark your line, you know it is going to be a good day. We had one tree breaker on a limb line. Luckily he didn't get it completely broken before we got to him. 

I would like to give a special thanks to CatHunter for releasing his flatheads back into the Escambia River. My wife, son and friends greatly appreciate it. They all got to meet Mr. Dexter Russell.


----------



## CatCrusher

I told you they were in that hole, but I didn't think they were that thick.


----------



## river_roach

Hole you mean holes....... SBarrow did you notice the Bud Light can in the picture. We have to do that now since we have been sponsored by Bud Light.


----------



## Young Guns

Wow, that's a lot of fish sticks!!!


----------



## bowfisher91

Just when I thought you couldn't stoop any lower... That picture should be banned and you should be ashamed of putting your son in the middle of this childish battle.


----------



## river_roach

Well hello friend.........how are you today?


----------



## jstblsd

Wow that is awesome!


----------



## river_roach

We are a non-profit organization who is working to eradicate the Florida waters from the invasive flathead catfish.


----------



## jakec

damn man yall put a dent in them that trip! good job! do you get a beer per fish or per pound?


----------



## CatCrusher

jakec said:


> damn man yall put a dent in them that trip! good job! do you get a beer per fish or per pound?



It will have to be by the fish because we are known liars on fish weights.:no: LOL. Man I can't believe you tore my spot up like that!!!!


----------



## river_roach

SBarrow it was not your spot. It was one of them damn pioneer spots!

Jake, the bite was about as good as I have ever seen it. I guess it was the front coming through. I wish Bud Light would do it by the pound with the way I like to inflate my numbers.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM

I love the sign to ol CatfishHunter. Priceless! Thanks for the report. O*D*W


----------



## jakec

yea i heard that about yall!:notworthy:


----------



## Cracker

Nice catch:thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch

Riverroach you done put a whooping on the Flatheads. That is nothing short of Awesome. And you didn't even have to show a picture of the same fish twice. I use to catfish a good bit but I have never been able to pull off a trip like that. You da man!!!

And I love the sign but we need to be fair about this and tell the whole truth.

He only sucks when he's not telling lies. He tried both at the same time but no one could understand him. Just made that sick ass gargling sound.

Keep killing em and thanks for the post.....


----------



## Cornflake789

bowfisher91 said:


> Just when I thought you couldn't stoop any lower... That picture should be banned and you should be ashamed of putting your son in the middle of this childish battle.


I kinda have to agree..


----------



## jcoss15

Roach your ridiculous man let it go...we know your the greatest. You must really be jealous of cathunter. Getting your boy to hold up that sign, pure class man.


----------



## river_roach

I really hurts to think that anyone would believe that the sign would be aimed at CatHunter. To me C.H. is open interpertation. Possible meanings could be:
Captain Hook
Charlton Heston - actor
C. Thomas Howell - actor
Chloe Hunter - actress
Corinna Harney - Playboy playmate of the year 1992
Charlie Hunnam - actor
Cutie Honey - anime character
Code of Hammurabi
Chizik
Cabbage Head
Certified Herbalist or CatHunter

On the subject of my son, he does frequently visit the PFF. Although he is only 10, he also hates thread bashers/weight bashers. He also finds the pioneers to be comical. I guess the young man is entitled to his opinion. 

Furthermore, ROLL DAMN TIDE. I am starting think these pioneers are a bunch of Auburn fans the way they whine and cry.


----------



## jcoss15

river_roach said:


> I really hurts to think that anyone would believe that the sign would be aimed at CatHunter. To me C.H. is open interpertation. Possible meanings could be:
> Captain Hook
> Charlton Heston - actor
> C. Thomas Howell - actor
> Chloe Hunter - actress
> Corinna Harney - Playboy playmate of the year 1992
> Charlie Hunnam - actor
> Cutie Honey - anime character
> Code of Hammurabi
> Chizik
> Cabbage Head
> Certified Herbalist or CatHunter
> 
> On the subject of my son, he does frequently visit the PFF. Although he is only 10, he also hates thread bashers/weight bashers. He also finds the pioneers to be comical. I guess the young man is entitled to his opinion.
> 
> Furthermore, ROLL DAMN TIDE. I am starting think these pioneers are a bunch of Auburn fans the way they whine and cry.


Ok man...whatever makes you feel better.


----------



## river_roach

I love you too jcoss.


----------



## kandv2000

I guess I am missing something, but thats still a great mess of fish.


----------



## skiff89_jr

kandv2000 said:


> I guess I am missing something, but thats still a great mess of fish.


Yeah you missed the 12 page "Perdido river this weekend thread." 
P.S. I'd rather root for Penn St. than Alabama :laughing:


----------



## deeptracks

kind of a disturbing picture on a number of levels IMO....you and your bunch do look to have the makings for a good reality TV show though.


----------



## river_roach

We are going to replace Honey Boo Boo on TLC.


----------



## jakec

river_roach said:


> I really hurts to think that anyone would believe that the sign would be aimed at CatHunter. To me C.H. is open interpertation. Possible meanings could be:
> Captain Hook
> Charlton Heston - actor
> C. Thomas Howell - actor
> Chloe Hunter - actress
> Corinna Harney - Playboy playmate of the year 1992
> Charlie Hunnam - actor
> Cutie Honey - anime character
> Code of Hammurabi
> Chizik
> Cabbage Head
> Certified Herbalist or CatHunter
> 
> On the subject of my son, he does frequently visit the PFF. Although he is only 10, he also hates thread bashers/weight bashers. He also finds the pioneers to be comical. I guess the young man is entitled to his opinion.
> 
> Furthermore, ROLL DAMN TIDE. I am starting think these pioneers are a bunch of Auburn fans the way they whine and cry.


 way better than honey boo boo!!!


----------



## hoghunterx

Thats a nice mess of fish. Congrats!


----------



## CatCrusher

I'm a Auburn fan jackass, does that make me a pioneer??


----------



## river_roach

Sbarrow u get a pass. U up for yellow river n the next couple of weekends.


----------



## river_roach

Tyler that is funny that you say that about Alabama when you have Alabama football listed as one of your interests on your facebook page.........Gots to be mo careful!


----------



## Cracker

river_roach said:


> Tyler that is funny that you say that about Alabama when you have Alabama football listed as one of your interests on your facebook page.........Gots to be mo careful!


What'd he say?


----------



## skiff89_jr

river_roach said:


> Tyler that is funny that you say that about Alabama when you have Alabama football listed as one of your interests on your facebook page.........Gots to be mo careful!


Yeah I guess I shouldn't leave my facebook logged in on my friends computer. They're die hard bama fans and liked near about everything Alabama that they could find on my facebook. I guessed I missed that one though so thanks for spotting it for me :notworthy:


----------



## CatCrusher

river_roach said:


> Sbarrow u get a pass. U up for yellow river n the next couple of weekends.


YEP. I got a 12 day stretch starting saturday with nothing to do. Believe I'm gonna hit several new places. Also thinking about Wetumpka, havn't been there in a while.


----------



## jcoss15

Hey king roach, if you hit yellow soon please save some cats for us lowly peasents...saving a few for another day never hurt nobody.


----------



## CatCrusher

KING ROACH. Man that's got a nice ring to it. I think you should change your screen name to that roach. I'm ordering you a new hat in the morning


----------



## JoeyWelch

Just keep killing them FlatsRoach. Don't let the haters get to ya.

Just wondering,.... Did you have to get out of the boat, follow your line down to the bottom, and unhang it off any snags to catch any of those fish?? Or did they all come right on up??


----------



## JoeyWelch

What about fishing with rods for flatheads. I read a report one time by one of those "Pioneers" that claimed they were getting the rods broke off in the rod holders before they could get em out. 

I've never seen that. You ever had it happen??


----------



## CatCrusher

jlw1972 said:


> What about fishing with rods for flatheads. I read a report one time by one of those "Pioneers" that claimed they were getting the rods broke off in the rod holders before they could get em out.
> 
> I've never seen that. You ever had it happen??


No can't say that I have Joey. The cat's I catch must be nicer fish. Then again I only buy the reels with this thing called drag on them. I think it's something new to the fishing industry that alot havn't discovered yet. Then again I only rod n reel fish while waiting for the trotlines to fill up.


----------



## river_roach

jlw1972 I've been using that guitar trick you showed me. Where you strum the line and they dance there way up with the trotline. 

SBarrow what's this new innovative thing called drag. If I would have known about it I wouldn't have bought those titanium rod holders.


----------



## CatHunter

Rods brake even the Pioneers lose a few. Let my buddy Paul tell you all about it. Turn the video to 2:58 and he will learn you something.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAh02-yboYE


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

ring.. ring.. ring is that legal now????? Those cats got shocked... way to work that dip net partner!!


----------



## swampthang1974

flounderpounder28 said:


> ring.. ring.. ring is that legal now????? Those cats got shocked... way to work that dip net partner!!


I was waiting for some one to say that. Its clear what these guys are up to. Just a bunch of low life scum bags in my book. Then to bring your own child into a childish name slandering rant discuss me. Way to be a role model dad:thumbsup:


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

I knew it soon as i saw the pic...


----------



## jcoss15

how can you tell they were shocked?


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

jcoss15 said:


> how can you tell they were shocked?


I worked with FWC for several yrs.. Seen alot, had alot of training. You jst know it when you see it....


----------



## CatCrusher

Well I thought the last accusations were bad!! This beats all here. I like getting on here and stirring the pot for a little fun but damn!!:no::no:


----------



## Tide Fan

swampthang1974 said:


> I was waiting for some one to say that. Its clear what these guys are up to. Just a bunch of low life scum bags in my book. Then to bring your own child into a childish name slandering rant discuss me. Way to be a role model dad:thumbsup:


I don't think this bothers them one bit. SMH Real sportsmen and as you said role models for sure just not very good ones.


----------



## jakec

and i see a leaf on 2 of them. they must be the same fish just photoshopped 100 different times in different sizes and poses.


----------



## JoeyWelch

Now it's getting GOOD!!!!

What the hell does a guitar string have to do with shocking catfish? Or do you have to have Ex-Conservation superpowers to understand it?

Just asking.


----------



## river_roach

I never can imagine how far the haters will go. We got Tyler making up a fake login name (river scum), cat hunter bashing weights, jcoss and skiff riding cat hunters's coat tail. I guess in all our YouTube videos we went n shocked some fish and put them on some bush hooks and trot lines. Wow being successful fishing is tough on here with haters. Cat hunter is always bragging about the Florida flathead fishing. So we come down there and break bad on them and we are sorry a$$ poaching scumbags. I guess we have to show footage baiting the bream traps and throwing the cast net to be legit.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder

River roach.. I apologize for the accusation! I have no idea how you really caught those fish.. I have just seen that same situation to many times and it usually ended with a conviction.. that was jst the first thing that came to mind.. you definitely took them to the cleaners!! You are a better cat fisherman than me.. sorry for being a basher!! Nice catch.


----------



## jcoss15

river_roach said:


> I never can imagine how far the haters will go. We got Tyler making up a fake login name (river scum), cat hunter bashing weights, jcoss and skiff riding cat hunters's coat tail. I guess in all our YouTube videos we went n shocked some fish and put them on some bush hooks and trot lines. Wow being successful fishing is tough on here with haters. Cat hunter is always bragging about the Florida flathead fishing. So we come down there and break bad on them and we are sorry a$$ poaching scumbags. I guess we have to show footage baiting the bream traps and throwing the cast net to be legit.


Riding coattails ok whatever dude...I know this though; you come on here with intent to start crap...you lie about your pics of fish, you call different members out for no apparant reason in your posts from the get go, and act like your the greatest fisherman ever. Most of the "bashers" as you call them are people who actually respect the sport and would like to see it continue for future generations. Go ahead and come back with the "I'm just jealous" response thats fine. However, obviously unknowingly to you some people fish for the experience and enjoyment of the sport; not to try and wipe them out and then brag like your really doing something. 

Also flatheads are not destorying our local rivers...IMO their a welcome addition.


----------



## bowfisher91

flounderpounder28 said:


> ring.. ring.. ring is that legal now????? Those cats got shocked... way to work that dip net partner!!


:thumbsup:... been waiting on someone to enlighten the roach lovers.


----------



## J Smithers

Let's see if we can get this thread to 100 posts!!!!!! Lets Gooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Keep catching them flatheads and releasing them in Lake Crisco!! I'm tired of them eating all my bass!


----------



## skiff89_jr

river_roach said:


> I never can imagine how far the *haters* will go. We got Tyler making up a fake login name (river scum), cat hunter bashing weights, jcoss and skiff riding cat hunters's coat tail. I guess in all our YouTube videos we went n shocked some fish and put them on some bush hooks and trot lines. Wow being successful fishing is tough on here with haters. Cat hunter is always bragging about the Florida flathead fishing. So we come down there and break bad on them and we are sorry a$$ poaching scumbags. I guess we have to show footage baiting the bream traps and throwing the cast net to be legit.


Haha I find it funny that you call us the haters! What started garbage was the "Perdido River this weekend" thread. You made derogative remarks to cathunter and I first when we had nothing negative to say about your post. Yes I did make up river scum because I thought it was pretty funny, but I only stated the simple fact that you lied about that being two separate fish in those pictures (which you never acknowledged and continued to ridicule peoples comments). And oh please tell me about this coat tail? Is it Bear Bryant's coat tail that Alabama fans have been riding for the past 30 years? 
Ps. Hope to see you at a ROD & REEL tournament next year :thumbsup:


----------



## river_roach

I love it....... Haters will be haters. It is this simple, will the pioneers please catch a fish bigger than me and sbarrow and i will never post again. I will leave the catHunter worshipers and catHunter to tickle each others fancy on here all by themselves


----------



## CatHunter

skiff89_jr said:


> Haha I find it funny that you call us the haters! What started garbage was the "Perdido River this weekend" thread. You made derogative remarks to cathunter and I first when we had nothing negative to say about your post. Yes I did make up river scum because I thought it was pretty funny, but I only stated the simple fact that you lied about that being two separate fish in those pictures (which you never acknowledged and continued to ridicule peoples comments). And oh please tell me about this coat tail? Is it Bear Bryant's coat tail that Alabama fans have been riding for the past 30 years?
> Ps. _*Hope to see you at a ROD & REEL tournament next year*_ :thumbsup:


:lol:Roach with a rod & reel :laughing::laughing::lol::lol:



river_roach said:


> I love it....... Haters will be haters. It is this simple, *will the pioneers please catch a fish bigger than me* and sbarrow and i will never post again. I will leave the catHunter worshipers and catHunter to tickle each others fancy on here all by themselves


I already did.


----------



## river_roach

You are drunk catHunter. you haven't caught a fish over 50lbs yet


----------



## river_roach

Tyler how are we riding bear's coat tail when we have won two national championships in the past three years


----------



## river_roach

CatHunter I caught bigger fish than you in Iraq last year fishing with a homemade pole I built


----------



## CatHunter

I have caught enough Amberjack last week over 60lbs to sink your boat. All Rod n Reel. Since the seasons closed all went back. I have also caught more sharks over 200lbs last week then I ever care to see again. Do wahoos count? How about kings? You didn't say what kind of fish.

I think my pigtail wearing buddy even got one bigger than you last week. He finally got his first Warsaw grouper a respectable 48lber. We catch some big fish.









From what we can tell roach you haven't caught a fish over 50lbs


----------



## river_roach

Damn I could have sworn this was a freshwater forum. CH why don't u put up a pic is one of your sturgeon's u caught.


----------



## CatHunter

What sturgeon:shifty:
Do Turtles count? I got this bad boy on the Apalachicola a pure mother truckin dinosaur. Easily 100lbs or more. I could barley get my hand around the tip of his tail.


----------



## KingCrab

Is there such a thing as a LIMIT on those fish u caught? Just asking. If leagle limit, good job.


----------



## CatHunter

Its open season no limits in Florida for Flatheads.


----------



## CatCrusher

CatHunter said:


> I have caught enough Amberjack last week over 60lbs to sink your boat. All Rod n Reel. Since the seasons closed all went back. I have also caught more sharks over 200lbs last week then I ever care to see again. Do wahoos count? How about kings? You didn't say what kind of fish.
> 
> I think my pigtail wearing buddy even got one bigger than you last week. He finally got his first Warsaw grouper a respectable 48lber. We catch some big fish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what we can tell roach you haven't caught a fish over 50lbs


A dude with pigtails. Now that's a first. Nice fish though.


----------



## CatHunter

sbarrow said:


> A dude with pigtails. Now that's a first. Nice fish though.


For a week he caught hell for it.


----------



## jpippin

Complete douche. Raising your kid to be just like dad.


----------



## river_roach

It must get lonely out on the boat. CH making his dude dress up with pig tails Wow.....SMH.....damn!!!!


----------



## Lyin Too

If you boys dont play nice the mods will lock this thread.


----------



## Cornflake789

The freshwater section is more like the soap opera section, but I love it, keep arguing


----------

